# Fisher MM for 93 Wrangler



## CountryYards (Dec 11, 2017)

Hello. First post here. I recently bought a 93 Wrangler as a backup for my plowing business, and also scored a Fisher Minute Mount 1 plow for $100 in decent shape. I called the dealer today because I still need the wiring harness and the mount, and they told me that the mounts are not made for the 93 wrangler. Anyone else run into this? Is there an easy way to mount this plow or will I be forced to fabricate what I need? Thanks.

Steve


----------



## info4tim (Oct 27, 2013)

Craigslist


----------



## FredG (Oct 15, 2012)

Ebay, Junkyards,


----------



## CountryYards (Dec 11, 2017)

So, what you guys are telling me is that the correct part exists but is no longer made? 

Perhaps I should mention that I have been plowing for only a few years and am new to installing plows, and am just learning about the wonders of plow brands, parts, etc. Am I looking for a mount for this specific vehicle or do guys have to generally perform at least some fab work when installing, especially on older vehicles?


----------



## FredG (Oct 15, 2012)

CountryYards said:


> So, what you guys are telling me is that the correct part exists but is no longer made?
> 
> Perhaps I should mention that I have been plowing for only a few years and am new to installing plows, and am just learning about the wonders of plow brands, parts, etc. Am I looking for a mount for this specific vehicle or do guys have to generally perform at least some fab work when installing, especially on older vehicles?


Well you spoke with the Dealer, Did he say they just flat out don't make them or they no longer make them because it's a old truck. We are assuming you can't get the parts because it's a old truck this is why in the upper post someone suggested CL and I said Ebay or junkyard.

Yes if the parts were never manufactured for that vehicle you will have to fab something no big thing just will take a few bucks.


----------



## CountryYards (Dec 11, 2017)

I asked the dealer. He didn't know why. I was hoping someone here might know, or might have some suggestions about substituting parts. I was a machinist and can fab just about anything, but the problem is finding the time to do it. Would rather find something that I can easily pop on, if such a thing exists.


----------



## CountryYards (Dec 11, 2017)

I just talked to the third dealer and he finally did know They do not exist. I guess I will be spending some time in the shop. 

Nobody would happen to have what amounts to a basic design for the 93 wrangler mount, I suppose? :hammerhead:


----------



## TJS (Oct 22, 2003)

I would just find a set of plow truck side ears in the simplest form. The GM K series trucks come to mind. Not sure of the exact years but from 95 up to um some years after 2000 (I don't know) but they would be probably the easiest to modify and they are all over the place.
Here is what I am referring to. I know it shows only one side but you get the idea.

https://newhaven.craigslist.org/pts/d/fisher-minute-mount-2-push/6389556935.html


----------



## CountryYards (Dec 11, 2017)

Thanks for the info.


----------



## theplowmeister (Nov 14, 2006)

They did make speed caster mounts for the Jeep Wrangler (1987 - 95)


----------



## CountryYards (Dec 11, 2017)

Another rookie question. Since Fisher does not have recommendations for 93 wrangler parts, how do I choose the correct wiring harness? I am looking for a used harness if possible.


----------

